# Mini Skid Steer Attachments



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

Wtb: Mini Skid Steer Attachments of all kinds what do you have?

Snow Removal & Grading 
PM or Text 563-212-3871


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I have a flail mower not using much...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Contact your local equipment rental companies. They usually preform pretty good maintenance (at least mine does), and when they sell things they're usually fairly cheap.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

On a Call said:


> I have a flail mower not using much...


For a Dingo type mini-skid???


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> For a Dingo type mini-skid???


My bad...
no, it is for a skid.


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

Mine is a Vermeer S600 but yes same plate as Dingo, or Ditch Witch... 

Will also consider Bobcat attachments as well


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What are you looking for?

Any and all attachments or are you looking for somthing in particular?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm glad I looked at this. I can stop looking at CL in the quad cities area for attachments. LOL


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/hvo/d/mini-skidsteer-4-in-1-bucket/6501537942.html

Here's one.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Freshwater said:


> https://cleveland.craigslist.org/hvo/d/mini-skidsteer-4-in-1-bucket/6501537942.html
> 
> Here's one.


If it was wider, I'd buy it . Dam


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/grd/d/mini-skid-steer-stump-grinder/6516944450.html


----------



## spaceman12321 (Dec 3, 2007)

On a Call said:


> My bad...
> no, it is for a skid.


Do you still have the flail mower?


----------

